# SPLITTER



## Bones (Mar 4, 2007)

Lost a big tree yesterday due to high winds. Will put my new home made splitter to the test.


----------



## FuzzyOne (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, very nice.  Is that an electric motor on there?  I think that is the first homemade splitter I have seen with an electric motor.  Mind if I ask how much it cost you to make?  The parts all look new and I know they can get expensive.  I wanted to split some wood the other day but it was raining too hard.  Would have been nice to pull yours into my garage.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 5, 2007)

That is a nice looking setup.   




*waiting for the guy from Finland to show up and talk about his ax.*



Matt


----------



## elkimmeg (Mar 5, 2007)

Except for the color I did a double take it looks exactly like my electric splitter


----------



## Bones (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the rave response.  Yes it's an electric motor. All parts are new ( most from Ebay over a period of several months).
Total cost was $550 plus hydraulic fluid which I have to change when it gets warmer, ( I used ISO 68 and it's just tooooo thick).


----------



## Bones (Mar 17, 2007)

The old pine tree is history. Cut split and stacked. The electric splitter is a pain, no downtime to refuel.


----------



## Mo Heat (Mar 17, 2007)

I can't quite make out the satellite dish...  :cheese:


----------



## computeruser (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks nice.  What are the specs on that setup - cylinder, pump, motor?


----------



## Bones (Mar 19, 2007)

Pump - haldex  1002408   11gpm
Cyl - Prince  A300160ABAAA03B  3" Bore, 16" stroke ( could not get a 4" bore on Ebay) I will change this in the future to a 4" and 16" - 18" stroke.
Valve - Prince
Motor - 1 1/2hp,  2hp peak (compressor rated)


----------



## Bones (Mar 19, 2007)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> I can't quite make out the satellite dish...  :cheese:



Satellite dish is coming. I have to take it apart first.  ;-)


----------

